# Cannot start avahi-daemon on FreeBSD 9.1



## loozhengyuan (Jun 29, 2013)

I installed _CUPS_, gutenprint and avahi-daemon to get Airprint enabled on my network printer. CUPS was successfully configured, and it can communicate with my printer. But *I* can't seem to start Avahi. Can anyone help?


```
root@alpha:/ # avahi-daemon
Found user 'avahi' (UID 558) and group 'avahi' (GID 558).
Successfully dropped root privileges.
avahi-daemon 0.6.29 starting up.
WARNING: No NSS support for mDNS detected, consider installing nss-mdns!
dbus_bus_get_private(): Failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: No such file or directory
WARNING: Failed to contact D-Bus daemon.
```


----------



## zeissoctopus (Jun 29, 2013)

Adding _the_ following lines in /etc/rc.conf to invoke avahi-daemon

```
avahi_daemon_enable="YES"
avahi_dnsconfd_enable="YES"
```


----------



## kpa (Jun 29, 2013)

The second line is not be needed unless you want to use mDNS broadcasted DNS forwarder settings. What you do need is:


```
dbus_enable="YES"
```

And then `service dbus start`.


----------

